# Confused about Wainwrights



## joanna1984 (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi all, I've been to PAH tonight to get some Wainwrights wet trays. My puppy is teething and she's finding it very difficult to eat her dry food and I'm struggling to get her to eat enough. Now I know that Wainwrights isn't the best food but my pup and older dog both like it and are doing really well on it. Anyway, I picked up 2 trays of puppy food and went to compare them with the adult trays. This is the info off the back of the packs.
Puppy trays - lamb & rice and turkey & rice (both exactly the same info)
Composition: Lamb/turkey 71%, lamb liver 5%, brown rice 5%, minerals, seaweed, chicory root
Additives: vitamin A 1500IU/kg, vitamin D 150IU/kg, vitamin E (a-tocopherol) 25IU/kg, calcium 0.51%, phosphorous 0.42%
Analytical constituents: protein 11.7%, crude fibres 4.9%, oils & fats 5.4%, crude ash 2.8%, moisture 75.2%

Adult trays - duck & rice / turkey & rice / lamb & rice / white fish & rice (all the same info)
Composition: Duck/turkey/lamb/fish 71%, lamb liver 5%, brown rice 5%, minerals, seaweed, chicory root
Additives: vitamin A 1500IU/kg, vitamin D 150IU/kg, vitamin E (a-tocopherol) 25IU/kg, calcium 0.57%, phosphorous 0.45%
Analytical constituents: protein 11.1%, crude fibres 4.7%, oils & fats 6.4%, crude ash 2.9%, moisture 74.8%

I asked a member of staff what the difference was as the ingredients / additives were basically the same and I was told that the puppy food had a lot more nutrition in it, especially fat, as puppies need fats but as far as I can see from the packaging there's actually more fat in the adult trays than in the puppy ones......am I missing something?
I was told that there's more nutrition than what's on the label and that they hadn't been on the updated nutrition course but that's what they believed to be true 

Any input would be appreciated, as I know there are a lot of you that are in the know about this sort of stuff!

Thanks
Jo
P.s sorry about the lengthy post!


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

What food is your puppy on now and how old is the puppy?

I soak kibble for teething puppies which makes it softer and easy to chew. Just put water in the bowl and leave for 20 minutes before feeding.

I also freeze carrots and rubber kong toys and give them to the pup to chew which is soothing


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Try soaking the kibble for an hour or longer before feeding to go soft.

Wainwright tray's are a very good food to feed.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

The packaging should always reflect what is in the product.

This is a big bug bear I have with Wainwrights, I've contacted them many times and not been given what seems like an accurate response. With a dog who has a severe skin condition (AND is pancreatic so I have to watch his fat intake) I would be really concerned if they suggested the packaging info wasn't accurate. I just can't trust the brand as a consumer and use Naturediet or Lukullus wet when I need it.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

As far as I can see, unless you have a large breed puppy, the pet food industry have seen an opportunity to add value to their products by a slight of hand (or label)


----------



## joanna1984 (Jun 14, 2010)

Thank you so much for you replies.



Dober said:


> What food is your puppy on now and how old is the puppy?
> 
> I soak kibble for teething puppies which makes it softer and easy to chew. Just put water in the bowl and leave for 20 minutes before feeding.
> 
> I also freeze carrots and rubber kong toys and give them to the pup to chew which is soothing


My little lady is 5 months and she is on Wainwrights Small Breed dry food (adult) and Wainwrights Puppy Tins & Trays.
She has a kong which I freeze for her and I give her frozen carrots which she loves.
I've tried soaking the kibble before feeding her but she won't touch it! I will try it again though becuase shes a right little pig and usually eats anything!



GoldenShadow said:


> The packaging should always reflect what is in the product.
> 
> This is a big bug bear I have with Wainwrights, I've contacted them many times and not been given what seems like an accurate response. With a dog who has a severe skin condition (AND is pancreatic so I have to watch his fat intake) I would be really concerned if they suggested the packaging info wasn't accurate. I just can't trust the brand as a consumer and use Naturediet or Lukullus wet when I need it.


I didn't realise until a couple of months ago that Wainwrights is actually a PAH brand! Some of the staff you talk to seem to know absolutely nothing and its their food! I like Wainwrights because my fussy 4 year old mixed breed terrier likes it, so I've just stuck with it, and like I said a bit further up, my puppy eats anything so it was just easier to feed her the same! I also like Wainwrights wet food because of the amount of meat content in them, i just think some staff don't actually know what they're on about!!!



rona said:


> As far as I can see, unless you have a large breed puppy, the pet food industry have seen an opportunity to add value to their products by a slight of hand (or label)


The thing is, Wainwrights adult and Puppy trays are the same price so its not that.....I'm not saying other brands don't do it though!!!

The issue I have isn't with Wainwrights its with the information I was given when choosing between puppy and adult foods and being told they were different when the packaging says otherwise!!!


----------



## Skinnywhippet (May 23, 2013)

joanna1984 said:


> The issue I have isn't with Wainwrights its with the information I was given when choosing between puppy and adult foods and being told they were different when the packaging says otherwise!!!


I asked the same question a while ago based on the same observation as you, and i think the general consensus was that it's basically marketing - not that they can charge more, but that some consumers will think they *need* to buy special puppy food and therefore won't buy anything not marked as "puppy". Actually if it's a good food, it'll be good for any dog, except maybe for some large breeds where i think protein levels need to be controlled to stop them growing too quickly. or something.

i feed both types of wainwrights, cos my pup likes one of the flavours which only comes in "adult", and also a few other "adult" foods which are good quality like Nature Diet and Naturo. I'm not an expert but the conclusion i came to was that you can only do harm if you give the pup a food which is too low quality and doesn't have enough nutrients in (ie, pedigree chum or whatever) - other than that it's quite safe to give them either sort.

Good luck with the teething, it'll be over before you know it. Have you tried the lightly wrung out, frozen washcloth for him or her to chew? Did help mine at her worst. Ice cubes, too, or pup ices made in a ice cube tray by mixing some wet food with water.


----------



## joanna1984 (Jun 14, 2010)

Skinnywhippet said:


> I asked the same question a while ago based on the same observation as you, and i think the general consensus was that it's basically marketing - not that they can charge more, but that some consumers will think they *need* to buy special puppy food and therefore won't buy anything not marked as "puppy". Actually if it's a good food, it'll be good for any dog, except maybe for some large breeds where i think protein levels need to be controlled to stop them growing too quickly. or something.


I'm glad someone else has been given the same weird info by staff!! I don't feed Wainwrights dry puppy food, never have!



Skinnywhippet said:


> i feed both types of wainwrights, cos my pup likes one of the flavours which only comes in "adult", and also a few other "adult" foods which are good quality like Nature Diet and Naturo. I'm not an expert but the conclusion i came to was that you can only do harm if you give the pup a food which is too low quality and doesn't have enough nutrients in (ie, pedigree chum or whatever) - other than that it's quite safe to give them either sort.


Yes that was my thinking, so in the end I walked out of there with 2 puppy trays, an adult tray and 2 of the new grain free trays!



Skinnywhippet said:


> Good luck with the teething, it'll be over before you know it. Have you tried the lightly wrung out, frozen washcloth for him or her to chew? Did help mine at her worst. Ice cubes, too, or pup ices made in a ice cube tray by mixing some wet food with water.


I have tried the frozen washcloth thing but she just leaves it. She does love ice cubes though. And I've never heard of mixing wet food with water and freezing them.....I'm making some as I write this!

Thanks


----------

